# De l'eau dans mon mac. Ecran faible



## Stansmith (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
JE sais que le probleme a été soulever plusieur fois mais je suis vraiment desesperer ...
Mon petit cousin a renversé un verre d eau sur mon MacBook pro pendant que je bossais dessus ... J'ai eu le réflexe de vite l'essuyer. L'écran est devenu tout noir alors je l'ai vite éteint ! Je l'ai laisser toute le nuit a l'envers dans une pièce bien chauffer. Ce matin je l'allume , je l'entends demarrer, le clavier s'allume mais l'écran s'allume deux sec et s'eteint. Mais je remarque qu'il n' est pas totalement éteint puisque j'arrive a distinguer mon bureau ( mais vraiment a peine). J'ai donc pu accéder a la pomme et l'éteindre normalement ... Je vais encore le laisser sécher ... Donc c'est juste un soucis d'écran ? Je le laisse sécher encore 12h ... A votre avis c'est foutu ? Je ne pense pas vu que il marche ... 
Je ne me sens pas de l'ouvrir .... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## cherryblue (14 Novembre 2010)

poubelle. il faut acheter un nouvel ordinateur, et si possible le gonfler à bloc avec le max d'options à la commande pour être tranquille. Bref procédure habituelle


----------



## Stansmith (14 Novembre 2010)

Merci mais c'est vraiment dur a entendre ... Ça fait même pas quatre mois que je l'ai ... J'ai payé une assurance a 400 euro ... Je peux pas perdre ça comme ça ... Mais il marche toujours ! C'est juste au niveau de l'écran . Si je le laisse sécher ça doit être bon non ? Ou alors mon assurance me sert a quoi ? Pitié je me sens mourrir sur place ...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2010)

Avant de le mettre à la poubelle, essaie de le brancher sur un autre écran : c'est peut être un pb d'écran (donc sur un écran externe ça sera OK) ou alors un pb de carte graphique (tu ne verras rien non sur un écran externe).

Et recherche un peu sur MacGé, il y a des dizaines de fils d'imprudents :mouais: qui ont mis de l'eau / du café / du coca / de la bière dans leur ordi


----------



## Stansmith (14 Novembre 2010)

J'en ai lu beaucoup ... Yen a qui renverse des bières et leur ordi fonctionne toujours ... Yen a qui n'on plus du tout de réaction de leur ordi. Moi je vois qu'il marche !!! Il n'y a donc aucun espoir ? Je vous en suppli c'est horrible je me sens mal ...


----------



## nautilus27 (14 Novembre 2010)

Faux ! Pour ma par, j'ai mis un verre d'eau sur le clavier de mon ordinateur portable (un HP à l'époque), j'ai essayé de la rallumer une première fois (chose à ne jamais faire) et rien, puis, une semaine après, j'ai réessayé, et la, plus aucun soucie, enfaite, on peu mouiller un pc (sauf l'écran) et si on ne l'allume pas durant le temps ou le pc sèche, il n'y aura aucun soucie (en principe bien sur), quand il sera complètement sec, que tu bonheur, en tout cas, sa a marché pour moi. Un autre exemple, mon iphone est tombé dans une fontaine, je l'es laissé sécher une semaine, mon iphone remarche très bien, tout et une question de patience !!


----------



## Stansmith (14 Novembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ton message. ! Il me rassure beaucoup ! Mais je l'ai déjà allumer trois fois vite fais parce que je suis trop stressé ... Mais si c'est juste l'écran c'est pas trop grave si ?du moment que ce n'est pas la care mère ou le dd ..

En plus c'est vraiment étrange parce que je le vois vraiment a peine mon bureau ...

Mais je comprends pas ... Ça fait 20h la .. L'eau a surment sécher ... Non ? Attendre une semaine ça va changer qqchose ? 

Et si ça rouille ? Vaut mieux l'enmener vite chez un réparateur non ?


----------



## photo4photos (14 Novembre 2010)

Stansmith a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ton message. ! Il me rassure beaucoup ! Mais je l'ai déjà allumer trois fois vite fais parce que je suis trop stressé ... Mais si c'est juste l'écran c'est pas trop grave si ?du moment que ce n'est pas la care mère ou le dd ..
> 
> En plus c'est vraiment étrange parce que je le vois vraiment a peine mon bureau ...
> 
> ...



Dans tous les cas le réparateur n'y changera rien hormis te vendre un autre pc...

Attend plus de 20h !

Il faut au moins 80h d'attente donc soit patient...


----------



## Stansmith (14 Novembre 2010)

Je sais que je suis têtu mais ... Je pensais que si demain j'allais a la FNAC et qu'on me l'ouvre pour lui faire un nettoyage ... Ça serai bon . Je vois pas pourquoi dans 80h mon écran redeviendra normal ... L'eau s'est quand même évaporer depuis le temps non ? Jme suis enfermer avec lui dans ma chambre avec un chauffage puissant. Jme suis même auto deshydraté. ...


----------



## mtcubix (14 Novembre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> poubelle. il faut acheter un nouvel ordinateur, et si possible le gonfler à bloc avec le max d'options à la commande pour être tranquille. Bref procédure habituelle




pas bien de dire ça cherryblue, on n'est pas tous enfant de midas ...

sinon, soit tu attends qu'il sèche sans le faire fonctionner de peur d'occasionner un court circuit-soit comme tu dis de l'emmener à la fnac, dans ce cas, sache que ce ne sont pas eux qui l'ouvriront, ils l'enverront chez apple et ça risque de te couter pépettes.

ce que tu peux faire par contre c'est demander un devis de réparation, en espérant que le devis soit gratuit, dans ce cas tu répares si c'est pas trop cher ou alors tu refuses la réparation et tu l'ouvres chez toi ( pour le sécher toi même avec un seche cheveux par exemple)


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Novembre 2010)

J'ai toujours lu sur ce forum qu'il ne fallait pas utiliser de sèche cheveux pour ne pas abimer les composants.


----------



## Stansmith (14 Novembre 2010)

Je vous remercie déjà de prendre de votre temps sur mon cas.

Mais si jamais il me font payer je fous bordel parce que j'ai payé une assurance de 400e ! Je sais que mon ordi n'est pas mort .. Il est hors de question que je paye !

Par contre comme je vois un peu mon bureau... J'aimerais juste l'allumer vite fais pour récupérer des fichiers .. Mais je n'ose pas ...


----------



## mtcubix (14 Novembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> J'ai toujours lu sur ce forum qu'il ne fallait pas utiliser de sèche cheveux pour ne pas abimer les composants.




okiii  je retire de suite ce conseil inadapté :rose::rose:


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Novembre 2010)

Bah un disque dur (par exemple) aime pas être a plus de 50° et on va lancer de l'air chaud dessus? C'est ça le soucis.


----------



## cherryblue (14 Novembre 2010)

Si tu vois le bureau mais que l'écran reste sombre, c'est que le retro éclairage est mort. ça m'étonnerait que même en séchant, il revienne à la vie, mais bon, qui ne tente rien n'a rien. S'il n'y a que ça de touché, tu peux t'en tirer pour pas trop cher. 
Sinon l'assurance, ça m'étonnerait qu'elle couvre les accidents pour négligence, ça serait trop facile... une assurance couvre les dommages et pannes qui interviennent dans une utilisation normale de la machine, et prévues par le constructeur.
renverser de l'eau sur un ordinateur (même accidentellement) n'est pas une situation d'utilisation normale prévue par le constructeur. La garantie ne peut donc pas s'appliquer ici, tout comme elle ne s'appliquerait pas si ton ordi était cassé suite à une chute


----------



## Stansmith (14 Novembre 2010)

Merci cherryblue 

Si c'est le rétro eclairage qui faut changer ... Je vais en avoir pour combien ? Je vais faire un malaise ...

Mais c'est moins grave que si c'était la carte mère par exemple ? 

Mon Dieu c'est horrible ...
Si je dis que l'éclairage ne marche plus et que je ne sais pas pourquoi ... Ça craint non ?


----------



## edd72 (14 Novembre 2010)

Quoiqu'il faille changer, ça va te couter un paquet (l'Unibody, rien qu'en main d'oeuvre de démontage, ça coûte pas mal et comme Apple c'est pas donné non plus pour les pièces détachées...). Sans compter qu'un ordi qui a pris l'eau peut poser des pbs à n'importe quand: si tu fais réparer un truc là, rien ne dit que tu n'auras pas autre chose lié à cette même prise d'eau demain (progression oxydation...)

=> fais marcher l'assurance responsabilité civile des parents du gamin...

Quant à "ton assurance à 400", je ne sais de quoi il s'agit, tout dépend si c'est une garantie (c'est pas la même chose) ou bien une assurance en cas de sinistres, et dans le second est-ce que celà couvre une négigence? (j'en doute)


----------



## Stansmith (14 Novembre 2010)

C'est dur ce que vous me dites la ... Juste pour une luminosité défectueuse ... Je vais craquer


----------



## edd72 (14 Novembre 2010)

Stansmith a dit:


> C'est dur ce que vous me dites la ... Juste pour une luminosité défectueuse ... Je vais craquer




Ce n'est pas "Juste pour une luminosité défectueuse", réveilles-toi, c'est un ordi qui a pris l'eau!


----------



## nautilus27 (15 Novembre 2010)

Avant de partir chez le réparateur, attend une semaine, touche le pas surtout ! En fin de semaine essaye de le rallumer, si l'écran est toujours pareil bah... Go en acheter un nouveau, ou si (pour ma pars) je vois quand tout marche sauf l'écran, personnellement j'acheterais un écran LED cinéma display et go le brancher au mac, rien de plus beau !


----------



## Tox (15 Novembre 2010)

Au lieu de tourner en rond, on touche à rien sur l'ordi. La machine est récente, l'accident est clairement établi, on ne va pas se lancer dans du bricolage.

On laisse donc sécher le MBP et surtout on ne l'allume plus.

Durant cette période de stress, on pense à établir une déclaration de sinistre (la RC du petit cousin, ça sert à ça) et on emmène la machine chez un APR ou à l'AppleStore afin d'obtenir un devis qui viendra compléter la déclaration de sinistre

On évitera le SAV de la FNAC qui ne fera qu'envoyer la machine à Apple et qui ne sera donc qu'un intermédiaire supplémentaire.

Taux de réussite (si bien entendu, il s'agit de l'accident tel que décrit) : 100 %.


----------



## tombom (15 Novembre 2010)

nautilus27 a dit:


> touche le pas  !


 -> tu l'salis ?? ^^

sinon, comme les autres, attend !
tu n'imagines pas comment c'est confiné dans un ordi, surtout dans un mac. donc la moindre goute d'eau mettra beaucoup plus de temps pour secher que dans un endroit bien aéré...

tu n'as rien a perdre, et n'est pas a une semaine près... donc attend !

edit : je n'avais pas vu le commentaire de TOx en deuxieme page... entierement d'accord avec toi


----------



## edd72 (15 Novembre 2010)

tombom a dit:


> -> tu l'salis ?? ^^
> 
> sinon, comme les autres, attend !
> tu n'imagines pas comment c'est confiné dans un ordi, surtout dans un mac. donc la moindre goute d'eau mettra beaucoup plus de temps pour secher que dans un endroit bien aéré...
> ...



Clair, moi j'avais mis de l'eau dans un clavier (pas un portable)... et bien elle est restée très longtemps (j'ai dû démonter toutes les touches pour éponger au final, bon, comme c'était juste un clavier, c'était pas trop grave, par de carte-mère en dessous). Comme c'est fait pour éviter que des choses ne rentre, tu peux imaginer que quand quelque chose rentre (du liquide) c'est tout aussi difficile d'en sortir...


----------



## Caramosca (21 Novembre 2010)

Tu en es ou avec ton Mac ?


----------

